# 89 240sx sohc no tachometer



## wingdalecommet (Nov 17, 2020)

As the title says, my tach is not working. I recently just fixed my speedometer to get it to move and work, but I still don't have a tach. I've been looking thru wiring diagrams and the fsm, but I'm still unsure of where to start looking for an issue. My car is rough so I wouldn't put it past a stupid broken wire or something somewhere. Where does the tach get it signal from? I know there's a pin for it on the ecu if I'm not mistaken. Just need some direction so any input would help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Every Nissan tachometer that I've worked on that wasn't working has always ended up being a bad tachometer. I've never run into a wiring issue that caused it. Only thing you can do is get a multimeter and check the circuits, following the wiring diagrams in the FSM, to make sure they are not open nor shorted.


----------

